# Tarmac Comp vs. Roubaix Elite Double vs. Allez Comp ??



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

So I'm starting to shop for my first real road bike. I have a relatively solid background in sports but this is my first genuine attempt at getting into cycling. I tried a few years ago but thrashed my shoulder (I'm young and got messed up surfing) and aborted that attempt. 

Now I'm starting to research rides, and I've come across 3 separate ones from Specialized that look appealing. I'm also researching (going to try and ride a few this weekend, if all goes well) a few other bikes. 

Here's what I need help on. I'm seeing that the Tarmac Comp, Roubaix Elite, and Allez Comp are all very different bikes in terms of frame composition, componentry, and 'style' or intended use. I'm *definitely* intending to race before too long, so I'd like something suitable for different types of races as well as longer (hopefully!  ) fast rides, like the Tour of Palm Springs or other such things. Also, since friends of mine are in this field business-wise, I'd like something I _could_ ride in a multi-day charity event should I decide to do so. I recognize that I'm essentially asking for a perfect bike, and I recognize that there is no such thing. I'm wondering whether any of these three represents the best compromise, in your knowledge. 

Other bikes I'm researching: Orbea Mitis, Cervelo Soloist Centaur, Felt F55, Felt F65. 

Of the two competing LBS' in my area, I've visited the one that sells Specialized and Orbea. They were hot on the Specialized bikes, so I thought I'd check here and be better informed when I go back there. 

Thanks!


----------



## bigkahunadad (Feb 4, 2005)

Alright, probably saying the obvious but start with the differant geometrys. the Allez and Tarmac are more aggressive were the Roubaix is more upright. If your young and want to race the Allez or Tarmac should serve you well. 
I ride a Tarmac, but am not into racing. I do centurys once a month on it and did a double century last month on it. I'm 44 andin the 240's weight wise. The bike mutes the rough stuff, but is very stiff, even under my load.
Make sure what ever you get fits or you won't enjoy riding it, and don't race what you can't afford to replace...crashing is part of racing.
Hope this helps,
Jim S.


----------



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

bigkahunadad said:


> Alright, probably saying the obvious but start with the differant geometrys. the Allez and Tarmac are more aggressive were the Roubaix is more upright. If your young and want to race the Allez or Tarmac should serve you well.
> I ride a Tarmac, but am not into racing. I do centurys once a month on it and did a double century last month on it. I'm 44 andin the 240's weight wise. The bike mutes the rough stuff, but is very stiff, even under my load.
> Make sure what ever you get fits or you won't enjoy riding it, and don't race what you can't afford to replace...crashing is part of racing.
> Hope this helps,
> Jim S.


Thanks for your help-- steering me toward the Allez & Tarmac is the sort of advice I was looking for, as I am both young and interested in racing. I think I'm going bike ogling right now...the advantages of a summer teaching schedule!


----------



## syntheticzero (Aug 1, 2005)

sjcaguy said:


> Thanks for your help-- steering me toward the Allez & Tarmac is the sort of advice I was looking for, as I am both young and interested in racing. I think I'm going bike ogling right now...the advantages of a summer teaching schedule!


Just FYI, I currently own a 2003 Specialized Allez A1 (bottom of the line Allez bike) and am thinking of upgrading, so I recently test rode a Tarmac Comp and I found it to be a more responsive bike overall. Of course the Allez Comp is a slightly different frame from the Allez A1, but it's the same geometry and they're both aluminum --- in any event I'd recommend test riding the Allez Comp vs. the Tarmac Comp before you make a decision --- I think the overall feel of the bike is going to be more important to you than the components. The technology in the Tarmac Comp all-carbon frame is pretty impressive. The thing really flies, and just feels very responsive in turns, etc.


----------

